
Bowing to pressure, YouTube will reconsider its harassment policies - okket
https://www.theverge.com/2019/6/6/18654604/youtube-policy-change-harassment-maza-crowder
======
okket
From the Youtube blog post:

"To be clear, using racial, homophobic, or sexist epithets on their own would
not necessarily violate either of these policies. For example, as noted above,
lewd or offensive language is often used in songs and comedic routines. It's
when the primary purpose of the video is hate or harassment. And when videos
violate these policies, we remove them."

I don't see how Google/Youtube can view Crowders videos as non-harassment,
non-hate speech and still keep a straight face with their pride month
campaign. You can't support homophobic creators and claim to be supportive to
LGBTI issues at the same time.

~~~
lilsoso
Steven Crowder is a comedian -- granted I'm not that familiar with his
podcast.

So we're going to ban all accounts or at the very least demonetize all
accounts who use synonyms for various sexual orientations now? Are we that
delicate and totalitarian?

